# Best case for iPad 9.7”?



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

My children gave me a new iPad 9.7” (5th generation) for Christmas. Looking for opinions on the best case for it.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Help us to narrow it down a bit.. what kind of case? A shock resistant case that covers only the sides and back? A case with a flap that covers the screen? One that folds back and converts into a stand? On with a keyboard built into it?

There are a lot of choices.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

After spending big bucks for the official Apple case early in iPad history, I’ve bought cheap cases from unknown Asian companies for the last three iPads, and been totally content. Of course all I want is something simple that protects the outside of the iPad from dings, and turns the iPad on and off when opened. But I’d recommend getting on Amazon, doing some searching, and buying the most inexpensive case that suits you that has a good number of reasonably positive reviews.


----------



## Dr3adn0ught (May 16, 2020)

Hello! Congratulations! Your children surely love you very much, because they made such a gift.
I think that the best cases on the iPad and on any other gadget are leather cases. They give your device a great look and you start to look a lot cooler with it! I have two phones, a tablet, and two laptops, and I put all these devices in leather cases.
Here is an article where you can look at the leather case for your iPad: https://leather-toolkits.com/reviews/best-leather-ipad-air-cases/
I hope I helped you. Good luck


----------

